# Convert external hard drive to internal?



## footballstevo75

So here's the deal. I have a 750gb sata HD in an external enclosure. I want to upgrade that drive and move the 750 into my current rig in sig. 

So if I take the 750 out of the enclosure and plug it into a sata port on my motherboard will it be recognized the same in windows/linux? 

It should right? Otherwise I can't copy the 600gb over to the new, bigger HD.

The enclosure just converts the sata connection, right?


----------



## Bodaggit23

I would think it would yes. Open it up and see.


----------



## footballstevo75

Well it's easy opening the external hard drive, its the opening my computer I don't want to do at the moment lol.


----------



## fmw

You won't be able to do it without opening the computer.  Mount the second hard drive in the case.  You will need some appropriate screws for that.  Get a SATA cable to connect it to the mainboard and reboot.  That's all there is to it.


----------



## realmike15

it sounds to me like you're talking about an internal hard-drive that you mounted into an external enclosure (antec sells them).  if so yes you will have absolutely no issues, just get the right connector (sata or pata), mounting screws, and the power cable.

if it's a external you bought at the store, HD inside the enclosure already, you need to determine what kind it is.  there's 2.5" and theres 3.5"... you may need special mounting brackets if it's 2.5" or special brackets if all your 3.5" are used up and you have to mount it in a 5.25" bay.


----------



## footballstevo75

fmw said:


> You won't be able to do it without opening the computer.  Mount the second hard drive in the case.  You will need some appropriate screws for that.  Get a SATA cable to connect it to the mainboard and reboot.  That's all there is to it.


LOL I'm not a noob what I was saying was I was wondering if anybody could confirm it would work, so I would know it should before I rip my pc apart.



mightymilk said:


> it sounds to me like you're talking about an internal hard-drive that you mounted into an external enclosure (antec sells them).  if so yes you will have absolutely no issues, just get the right connector (sata or pata), mounting screws, and the power cable.
> 
> if it's a external you bought at the store, HD inside the enclosure already, you need to determine what kind it is.  there's 2.5" and theres 3.5"... you may need special mounting brackets if it's 2.5" or special brackets if all your 3.5" are used up and you have to mount it in a 5.25" bay.


Thanks, once again not confused about the physical aspect, just simply if it will work the same...


----------



## Zatharus

footballstevo75 said:


> LOL I'm not a noob what I was saying was I was wondering if anybody could confirm it would work, so I would know it should before I rip my pc apart.
> 
> 
> Thanks, once again not confused about the physical aspect, just simply if it will work the same...



Yes, it will work.  The 3.5" drives in the external cases are the same type of drives that you can put in your computer.


----------



## footballstevo75

Zatharus said:


> Yes, it will work.  The 3.5" drives in the external cases are the same type of drives that you can put in your computer.


Yeah I know that 
BUT just wanted to make sure it would work.
Thanks guys


----------



## pies

It'll work fine I do it all the time.
I got some good usb to sata adapters after doing it with a few seagates.


----------

